# Calk Boot Question



## D&B Mack (Nov 10, 2010)

I am looking into a pair of calk boots, was wondering any recommendations for a first time user. Also, saw this reply to a question on Baileys, just though it was kind of funny. Thanks for any help in advance.

"Q. hi, i like the look of these boots.the quality over here in New Zealand lacks hardyness.I breakout for a swing yarder and go through boots fast.Have given up on leathers and wear spiked gumboots now. *How long will your boots last me*?? A year would satisfy. 
A. *Unless you are fishing for alligators with your feet, these should last a good long while*. Many serious logger has enjoyed a few seasons of use from these boots. 
7 people found this answer helpful. 
Was this question helpful? Yes 
Posted by: Jamie from Zealand on 4/10/2010"


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 10, 2010)

Going in to winter buy some Hoffman's pac logger calks. They'll last several seasons as winter boots. By February, decide if you want to go custom, or just factory fancy, (either way you're looking at Wesco, Whites, Kuliens, Viberg.....) or bargain (Baileys Red Dawg) for your leathers and get them ordered.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 10, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Going in to winter buy some Hoffman's pac logger calks. They'll last several seasons as winter boots. By February, decide if you want to go custom, or just factory fancy, (either way you're looking at Wesco, Whites, Kuliens, Viberg.....) or bargain (Baileys Red Dawg) for your leathers and get them ordered.



Yep, for pacs, you'll be hard pressed to beat the Hoffman's for the money. For summer boots, Kuliens and Vibergs are as good as it gets. Vibergs cost a little less, last I checked.
Another thing to look at is Miendel (probably misspelled). I know a few guys who wear them pretty much year round and love 'em. Pretty burly German made boots - Sam


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys. Really like (at least looks wise) the Meindls.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 11, 2010)

I love my Meindl the new Timberking model is the next boot i will buy it holds up very good with klass 3 protection and superb comfort ,,,, hard to beat i think 
That said i would really like to try some of the US brand boots with caulks !!


----------



## MURT (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a pair of Currin Boots i got for 120 used, I believe they're about 600 dollars new. So add that to the White's/Hathorn, Nick's, Viberg, Kulien list for custom calks.
My buddy's Wescos had the sole layers delaminate after two weeks in the puck, I guess it may have been a materials problem as they buy the soles from another company still. They did, though, resole and take care of 2-ways shipping for free once he called them.
My advice is if you're going to spend 350+ on a custom boot don't buy steel toe!!!! I love steel toe but the reality is you'll cut that leather and the cut will turn into a rip until the toes come flying out when you kick a rock. Happens to me. I've gone through chippewas and redwings in 2 1/2-4 months flat, no exxageration. Now I no longer spend >80 or 90 on steel toes because of how fast I know I'll run em into the ground.
Viking and huqvarna calk boots with the felt liners I like for winter.


----------



## floyd (Nov 14, 2010)

Wesco Boot Co. Scapposse Oregon. Limousines for your feet.


----------



## Humptulips (Nov 15, 2010)

Wescos suck unless you like wet feet.


----------



## slowp (Nov 15, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> Wescos suck unless you like wet feet.



And mine blew out, or rolled over or whatever from walking on steep ground.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 15, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> I am looking into a pair of calk boots, was wondering any recommendations for a first time user. Also, saw this reply to a question on Baileys, just though it was kind of funny. Thanks for any help in advance.



My recomendation for the "first time user" is don't step on your other foot. Best case it cuts your boots up. Worst case.......hurts like hell.
That was a memory I could have done without dredging up. 

Andy


----------



## oregoncutter (Nov 16, 2010)

*wescos?*



Humptulips said:


> Wescos suck unless you like wet feet.



I wasted my money on a pair once, unless they vastly improved since 1998. I honestly wouldn't wear a pair if they were given to me, unless I had no other option.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 16, 2010)

slowp said:


> And mine blew out, or rolled over or whatever from walking on steep ground.



me too. damn they're nice out of the box though. but 2 months later, blahhhh.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 16, 2010)

Poor old Wesco is really taking a beating here. 

I just bought another pair. I've had good luck with them and quite a few guys I work with wear them and wouldn't wear anything else.

Maybe they work so well, for me anyway, because I go the custom fit route. Buying boots off the shelf to work in like we do just never seems to be a good idea.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 16, 2010)

White's, Nick's, Hoffman. In that order. Buffalo if you can still find 'em.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 16, 2010)

madhatte said:


> White's, Nick's, Hoffman. In that order. Buffalo if you can still find 'em.



My last pair were Buffalos. I believe They were taken over by White, and the brand name is no longer used.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 16, 2010)

Joe46 said:


> My last pair were Buffalos. I believe They were taken over by White, and the brand name is no longer used.




Pretty sure that's right. I remember something about them being the "lower-end" line or something, but still excellent quality built in the same factory. I have a pair that have been rebuilt once and re-soled twice and they are among my favorite boots ever.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2010)

Buffalos are good, I needed the caulks redone in every 6 months, the uppers really last. Most I had Whites, three or four pairs in rotation, they were well worth the bucks and well worth having rebuilt.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just curious Randy. Did you use the "redwood corks"? If so did they work better?


----------



## MAD MAX (Nov 16, 2010)

I have to side with the guys who dont like wescos. I too went the custom route in 6 months they were junk. Hathorns have served me better than any boot I have ever had. They are made by whites but not quite as pricey. I had a pair of Buffaloes they were good but took about 3 months to break in.
One thing I can say is If your talking about leather boots Obenhaufs boot grease is all I will use any more I have had Snoseal eat the stiching on every pair I used it on I wouldnt recomend it at all.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2010)

I had atleast one good pair with the long caulks, I only used them when I needed them, they don't work full of mud, I carried a pocket knife, just to clear the mud. Being longer, they are subject to more abuse, they dull or get bent. There can't be anything more slippery, than Redwood bark in the spring. It wasn't uncommon for the bark to just slab off, when the tree hits the ground. The inside was covered in a thick, slimey snot, the now naked trunk has it's share of the goo. You make sure your corks are clear, and tromp some to get a good bite.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 16, 2010)

Obenauf's is a good product. All I'll use on my hunting boots. For my calks I've always used Loggers World Boot Oil. I understand production has been spotty in recent times, but it's good stuff.


----------



## Humptulips (Nov 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Poor old Wesco is really taking a beating here.
> 
> I just bought another pair. I've had good luck with them and quite a few guys I work with wear them and wouldn't wear anything else.
> 
> Maybe they work so well, for me anyway, because I go the custom fit route. Buying boots off the shelf to work in like we do just never seems to be a good idea.



The problem isn't the fit. It's the poor leather. Wescos have always been a cheap shoe, not inexpensive, cheap.
I honestly don't know if you can get a quality shoe anymore, maybe Kuliens but they're heavy and they cost like $900.
My favorites were always Hi-Lines but they haven't made them for at least 25 years.
Anybody else remember Johnsons made in Portland. Now there was a good shoe. No wet feet!
Hey maybe Wescos would be alright if I lived in sunny California.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## EDMman (Nov 17, 2010)

Does Dayton still make logging boots ?


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, very informative for a simple question. Will let you know how they work out and thanks again.


----------

